# What's in a name?



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

So after last nights adventure when Nico attempted flying it got me thinking. I was thinking that it was funny that Nico was living up to her name. Which then got me to wondering how everyone else decided on what to name their hedgies.

Nico got her name from a character in a book I had read not too terribly long before. She was a girl that had been possessed by a demon which resulted in her being able to do some major damage to anyone or anything. When I chose the name it was because I thought it was cute, and then later because I thought it was funny since hedgies in general have such a sunny disposition. I didn't realize it would be quite so fitting for my little terror.

So, how did you guys pick your hedgies names?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

We picked Sebastians name before we ever got her/him. It was a compromise because I refused to have a hedgehog named Sonic. And I feel tiny creatures need serious names. 
But Beauregard. He practically named himself. Such a serious and evocative little hoglet. The others followed, Gabriel because he has little white wings down each side. Tiberius because he is an explorer and risk taker. And Gayle for the breeder who helped us through the initial panic of the unexpected litter.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Ooh, I love threads like these 

I picked the name Tansy because it's from a book series called Redwall. The series is all about different adventures of animals like mice, rats, hedgehogs, ferrets, birds, etc. Tansy is a strong female character - one of the only female characters of the series to get her own book! She travels around the Redwall world in search of something to save her Abbey (she's the Abbess), and defeats all sorts of villains along the way. And since my Tansy is so spunky and fearless (she didn't even ball up or hiss when I first introduced her to my dogs, she went up to them and started crawling all over them - supervised, of course  ), I thought it was the perfect name for her. 

Looking forward to reading other people's answers!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Penny's name came from the Big Bang Theory which I had just finished watching the entire series to date right before I got her. I also liked it because of her coloring. 

When I got Winter I was told he was a girl and I thought because of the albino he looked bright like Summer so that was the name I picked. Then I found out low and behold, he was a boy! So I wanted to stick with the seasons name so I came up with Winter.

Rose and River were adults that were named from the breeder except it was Rose and Verah. I really liked Rose's name but I wasn't thrilled about Verah's name. So because I named Penny off a T.V. show, I decided to stick with that theme for the girls and named River (and in a way Rose) from Doctor Who.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I like mythology a lot, esp Norse. So I pick a god/goddess which suits that particular hedgehog best.


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

A number of our pets' names are Disney-themed... We have Lightning (McQueen, from Cars), Jessie (from Toy Story; also a boy, I managed to convince my daughter it was in fact a unisex name, trying to steer her away from Ariel), and Elsa (Frozen).
When we got the hedgehog, I wanted to guide the kids towards a non-Disney name for once, while avoiding some of their more unappealing names (Pricklebutt and Poopypants came up). I suggested that she looked like she had been sprinkled with chocolate, so we settled on Sprinkles.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Cha-Cha earned her name because my sister suggested it and it made me think of dancing and confetti; happy exciting things that I thought worked well for a hedgehog. But Cha-Cha was formerly the name of a kitten my sister owned that I ADORED and who died suddenly and traumatically. My sister suggested the name and said it should go to another animal who would hopefully give it a longer life, so it stuck.

Before that though I had sooo many name choices I liked, including Cannoli, Tiramisu, Clover, Cayenne, Sable, and Stickers.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Clover is a great name!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I have no great reasons for giving my hedgehogs their names. I prefer pets that have people names (although I was tempted to name Lucy "Fluffy" out of frustration of not finding a name that suited her). 
I do, however, give my hedgehogs middle names. I had Mason Peter, Molly Anne, and now Gretta Jane, and Lucy Kim. Kim and Peter are my mom and step-dad's names and I always joke about how I'm not giving them grandchildren, so I name my hedgies after them.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

When my boyfriend and I decided to adopt a hedgehog we brainstormed boy and a girl names since we didn't know what gender we would adopt. (I pick my pets by feeling) So we had Herbert if it was a boy, but the girl name was harder for us to decide on. I don't remember the other options now but we decided on naming our little girl Penelope. We were tossing ideas around but the name just fits her so well, she basically named herself! I choose the name from The Odyssey. Penelope is Odysseus' wife...she is smart, clever, and strong. I knew my hedgie would be all these things. Our Penelope is also very spunky  <3


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Although I didn't name her, Tinkerball's name does suit her a lot, as Tinkerbell the fairy is a mischievous little brat, and so is Tinkerball. 

I usually just call her Spiny, though.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

heeheheh, i have yet to meet a hedgehog without a great personality and a name to match  


Crowley - is from my favorite show 'Supernatural' 

i always liked the name, it just sounds right.(also i did alot of research on Aleister Crowley ) 

well from the first moment i held her i could tell that she was bossy and sarcastic, but just wanting to be loved  so i knew then and there that she was destined to be Crowley :") and she certainly lives up to name when she wants nothing to do with me for hours and than suddenly demands to be cuddled  

I also have a history of giving my pets dark names- my last hamster was named Amity after the Amityville case


----------

